# Wombel wird Euch unterstützen



## Wombel (15. November 2007)

Hallo allersetis,

da ich schon ganz lange Nutzer der Blasc-Datenbank bin, möchte ich eigentlich auch mal was zurück geben. Da ich von WOW zu HDRO gewechselt bin, und dort feststellen musste, das die Datenbank meine Fragen nicht beantworten konnte habe ich mich auf die Suche gemacht wie man Euch unterstützen kann und bin im Forum nun fündig geworden. 

So nun zu meinem Char und HDRO: Ich spiele auf dem Server Vanyar einen gemütlichen kleinen Zwerg der seit 2 Wochen das Endlevel 50 erreicht hat. Ich als Waffenmeister und Rüstungsschmied habe mich den Tugenden und Gefährten-Kombinationen hingegeben, welche wie ich finde ein gelungene Features sind. 

Zum RL: Bin 35 Jahre alt, verheirate, 2 Kinder (Sohn 3 Jahre und Tochter 6 Jahre) und wohne in NRW im Kreis Viersen. Meine Zeit für Hobbies ist sehr begrenzt, da ich mir Zeit für meine Kinder nehme. Sobald sich die Sonne 'gen Horizont windet kommt neben meiner Frau HDRO zum Zug.  Die restliche Zeit verbringe ich mit schlafen und arbeiten (Remote Entstörung der EDV für die _internen Belange_ der Telekom).

Ich freu mich Euch unterstützen zu dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß
Wombel


----------



## Dargrimm (15. November 2007)

Wombel schrieb:


> Hallo allersetis,
> 
> da ich schon ganz lange Nutzer der Blasc-Datenbank bin, möchte ich eigentlich auch mal was zurück geben. Da ich von WOW zu HDRO gewechselt bin, und dort feststellen musste, das die Datenbank meine Fragen nicht beantworten konnte habe ich mich auf die Suche gemacht wie man Euch unterstützen kann und bin im Forum nun fündig geworden.
> 
> ...



Hey Wombel, 

herzlich willkommen im Datenbank-Team, wir freuen uns natürlich alle über deine Mithilfe!
Viel Spaß und vor allem: Viele Einträge

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamrok (15. November 2007)

Na auch ein herzliches Hallo von meiner Seite. Schön das frischer Wind reinkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. November 2007)

Aloha.
Schön, dich dabei zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wombel (16. November 2007)

Dankeschön für den herzlichen Empfang.

Nach dem ich nun einige Quests und Kartenpunkte eingetragen habe, habe ich jetzt keinen Zugang mehr auf die Datenbank. Ich glaube nicht das ich was verkehrt gemacht habe. Könnte sich das mal jemand ansehen ?

Ich bin per ICQ erreichbar.


----------



## Myronn (16. November 2007)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Hallo Wombel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spaß hier!

Uwe


----------

